# Cav pump governor spring code



## Svenn Ryen (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi!
I need to fins the cav pump governor spring position code for cav pump with dpa number 3233F641.

anyone?
Thanks 

Svenn


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Svenn, welcome to the forum. 

Wait for "thepumpguysc" to respond to your question. He is an injection pump specialist.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Spring code 5.. 
2&2.. good luck


----------



## Svenn Ryen (Aug 7, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code 5..
> 2&2.. good luck


Thanks!! - all ok now!!
Svenn


----------



## cguy4 (Nov 24, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code 5..
> 2&2.. good luck


dear sire I have a MF 150 tractor. 3cylinder diesel perkins.


thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code 5..
> 2&2.. good luck


Dear Sir, 
I have a MF 150 tractor. 3 cylinder Perkins diesel. CAV-DPA serial Number pump-3230240. I need the governor code as well as how to read the code. I paid a person to reseal the pump and they did not set up the governor spring correctly. I can not even reach PTO speed. Thanks for all your help;. curt


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

My spec sheet says the pump is “coded”.. which means the spring code is stamped on the name plate..
On the last line of the name plate it should read.. the fuel, the rpm, the spring code, then the max rpm..
If its not there.. use code 6..
Which is middle hole on the governor plate..(tomb stone)
And the 3rd hole on the throttle shaft..
Which is the last hole closest to the pivot..
The throttle link MUST GO THRU THE CENTER OF THE SPRING when hooked up.!! 
Go get your money back and send it to me..
Good luck


----------



## cguy4 (Nov 24, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> My spec sheet says the pump is “coded”.. which means the spring code is stamped on the name plate..
> On the last line of the name plate it should read.. the fuel, the rpm, the spring code, then the max rpm..
> If its not there.. use code 6..
> Which is middle hole on the governor plate..(tomb stone)
> ...


Thanks for the information. I got it done. Could you post the spec sheet for me. Thanks again for your help. MF runs great now!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Delphi info is proprietary and will not print or forward..


----------



## cguy4 (Nov 24, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Delphi info is proprietary and will not print or forward..


thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u would like to know anything about it, lemme know..


----------



## cguy4 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks. I followed your information. Pump and tractor are working great now!! Thanks
I am thinking of installing remote hydraulics on the tractor. MF 150. What are thoughts on this. Do you happen to know the flow rate this tractor produces? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry friend, all I do are injection pumps, injectors and the occasional turbo..


----------



## cguy4 (Nov 24, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Sorry friend, all I do are injection pumps, injectors and the occasional turbo..


thanks any way. merry christmas


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

cguy4 said:


> Thanks. I followed your information. Pump and tractor are working great now!! Thanks
> I am thinking of installing remote hydraulics on the tractor. MF 150. What are thoughts on this. Do you happen to know the flow rate this tractor produces? Thanks again for your help.



4.8 GPM.......All the specs are in the link below.....







TractorData.com Massey Ferguson 150 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Could have the optional second pump for remote hydraulics:


----------



## Henrik (11 mo ago)

Svenn Ryen said:


> Hi!
> I need to fins the cav pump governor spring position code for cav pump with dpa number 3233F641.
> 
> anyone?
> ...





Niclas Johansson said:


> Hi, unfortunately I did not note the governor spring settings when I replaced the top sealing in my injection pump.
> Can anyone help me.
> I have a Ford 4600 from 1980 and the tag on the pump missing a line of info, the only info I have is
> DPA 3233F651, DSA 510
> ...





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but there are a few members here that surely can.
> Cheers





Svenn Ryen said:


> Hi!
> I need to fins the cav pump governor spring position code for cav pump with dpa number 3233F641.
> 
> anyone?
> ...





thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code 5..
> 2&2.. good luck


Hi Mr. Pumpguy i need the settings on the guvenor spring as well my pump nr is 3342F470 any chance?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Spring code 3..


----------



## Henrik (11 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Delphi info is proprietary and will not print or forward..





thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code 3..


Thanks, you savede my day


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your welcome .. that what this forum is for..
Good luck


----------



## Henrik (11 mo ago)

Hey pumpguy i need your help once more, i have set the guvenor spring at code 3 on my cav 3233F641 pump but i can't idle and can only make 1700 rpm, at full throttle what have i done wrong?


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

Hallo! I have a cav Rotary pump. I can not find what code to use on my new pump. It is to a volvo 6 cyl md32a. No code printed on the pump. Anyone have a idee of code?
Andy


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Andy. I can't help you but there are some members here that are very able to help you out. Hang in there!


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Andy. I can't help you but there are some members here that are very able to help you out. Hang in there!











Here is the pump with nr but no code.
Andy


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Spring code is 5


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code is 5











This is the old pump. Can you tell the code on this one. I belive I have to have the sama code on the new one.
Andy


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

is this picture better?
Andy


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s the same.. 2 & 2


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Det är samma.. 2 & 2
> [/CITAT]
> Tank you! I will ckeck it first thing tomorrow😀


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U do know these pumps go on marine engines, right.??


----------



## Timmen100 (7 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Du vet att dessa pumpar går på marinmotorer, eller hur.??
> [/CITAT]


Ja. Den är till en volvo penta md32a från 1978. Den gamla pumpen var helt infekterad med dieselbakterier.
.Andy
Yes. It is for a volvo penta md32a from 1978. The old pump was completely infected with diesel bacteria.

.Andy


----------



## Tyrone1 (6 mo ago)

Hi there Mr pumpguy. I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me with a spring code for a pump on a David Brown 1390 DPA 3342F740 

Thanks 
Paddy


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don’t know how I missed this..??
Do u still need this information.?
(Probably not)


----------



## Tyrone1 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for getting back to me Mr Pumpguy. Still need it. 

Many thanks
Paddy


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok.. I’ll b back..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Here ya go..
2 on the Gov.
3 on the throttle 
Good luck


----------



## Tyrone1 (6 mo ago)

Thanks a million Mr pumpguy. Your a true gentleman.


----------



## jje6421 (5 mo ago)

Was looking for some help decoding a Ford 4600 SU pump code DPA 3233F651 ser. R05228ZT ive got it set at 2&2 but will not produce power wont rev. thank you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s the correct code..
U have to make sure u engaged the square on the throttle with the cut out in the lever.. THAT usually solves any problems..
Or.. making sure u put the filter oring UP IN THE FILTER HEAD..
NOT ON THE FILTER.!!


----------



## jje6421 (5 mo ago)

thanks ill check the linkage arm never removed the filter, just replaced the cover gasket and the post orings due to leaking.


----------



## Jeffw (5 mo ago)

Hi i need spring code position for cav pump 
Dpa 3242327
Serial 2227

thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

jje6521.. FYI when ever u have a low power problem, u ALWAYS START w the filters.. air AND fuel..
A couple 20.00 bills TWICE A YEAR will keep the “pump guy” outta yer pocket..
they should be changed weather u use it or not.. sitting unused is just as bad..
Good luck & remember, that top Oring goes UP IN the filter head.!! NOT “on” the filter.. it looks like it goes “on” the filter but it actually chokes off the fuel..
Lemme know how it goes.. TPG


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry Jeff, I’m outta the spring code business.. u should pay attention when you take the cover off..


----------



## Jeffw (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Sorry Jeff, I’m outta the spring code business.. u should pay attention when you take the cover off..


I dont remove the cover, but i pretty sure the ajustement is not ok


----------



## Jeffw (5 mo ago)

Jeffw said:


> I dont remove the cover, but i pretty sure the ajustement is not ok


Maybee when you have a minute if you can tell me it would be appreciated


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Spring code is 6


----------



## Jeffw (5 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Spring code is 6


Thank you very much


----------



## niallpower2140 (4 mo ago)

hi Mr pumpguy 
would you have the spring code for cav pump 3443f140 on a JD 2140
also do these pumps have the little idle spring fitted like most cav pumps, there wasn't one in it when I took the top off. cheers niall


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Code 7
No idle spring


----------



## Brutus45 (3 mo ago)

Hi, I see we have some experts on governor spring hole locations based on the pump model. I thought I had mine in the right arrangement as I made note when rebuilding, but does not seem to be working properly so would like to check. Can anyone tell based on this information?

DPA 323 3030
SER 29595 0J
Nothing in the Set field


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

2 & 2.. (5) with an idle spring..
Good luck


----------



## Brutus45 (3 mo ago)

Thanks, that is where I have them. I was hoping I had it wrong and that would explain my power loss when under load. It was fine before rebuild. Any chance it has anything to do with the auto advance device or metering valve adjustment screw?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it was fine before u went into the pump.. THERES your answer..
It could be anything..
I’m always available to take a look..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U never explained WHY u took the pump apart.. & how far u went with it.
Did u take the inlet end plate apart.??
Did you take the head and rotor apart.?
What did u use as a guide/reference.??
Please tell me it wasn’t the Bundy Bear video.!!


----------



## Brutus45 (3 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> U never explained WHY u took the pump apart.. & how far u went with it.
> Did u take the inlet end plate apart.??
> Did you take the head and rotor apart.?
> What did u use as a guide/reference.??
> Please tell me it wasn’t the Bundy Bear video.!!


Fuel out of stopper and throttle stem is why I took apart. I did watch Bundy Bear and basically did everything he did and only tore down as far as he did. I do have a teardown manual and watched other videos as well. I took the head out only to replace the oring. Any suggestions on where I should start tomorrow?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U can start by taking it off, draining the fuel and getting a medium flat rate box from the post office and mailing your pump to S.C.(lol)


----------



## Brutus45 (3 mo ago)

Like to give it one more shot then I may do that. What is the cost to overhaul one of these, where is your shop and turnaround time?


----------

